# Trial Bike 26" Echo Control - long (neuwertig)



## roinnoir (13. Juli 2009)

hobedere!

verkaufe mein trial bike echo control, ist so gut wie neu da nur 3 mal gefahren.

nähere infos auf ebay bzw auch bilder oder auf meiner seite hier sind bilder!

noch 5 tage!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab& _trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3 A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

MFG


----------



## roinnoir (14. Juli 2009)

noch 3 tage!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Ec...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roinnoir (15. Juli 2009)

noch 2 tage!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab& _trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3 A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## roinnoir (17. Juli 2009)

noch 1 tag! morgen is vorbei

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab& _trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3 A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## roinnoir (18. Juli 2009)

VERKAUFT!!!

thread kann geschlossen werden, thx mfg


----------

